# Polish recommendations please?



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi all,

I've been using meguires 3 stage polish for a while but am getting really hacked off with the time and effort it takes only to be ruined after it's been washed for the first time! 

Can anyone recommend some detailing kit for a polish that doesn't take half a day and 20,000 calories to apply?

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Any recommendations for a DA? I also need something


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sam,

Try Z-AIO from Zaino.

Available for purchase through the Clean Your Car or Clean and Shiny websites.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

If your car is recently corrected or only has light swirls, there is still a lot to be said for autoglym super resin, particular the new formula introduced a few years ago. 

Did my other halfs '93 MR2 at the weekend, was a joy to use it again after some of the 'advanced' stuff I've got. Gets off a lot of the tar spot pick up noticeable on white cars, and fills imperfections. Seal it with a good wax ordeal and it lasts well imo.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

How does everyone find these polishes on their GTR? As the paint is quite thin?


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

You have to be careful with these cars as the paint is thin. 

I use Chemical Guys V series, which also includes a hybrid compound which I found quite good. I also use their hexalogic pads, orange, white & black. Orange and white are the ones I use for polishing and the black to finish up. 

Menzerna and Sonax are god polishes and quite popular amongst detailers. These are what I'll be getting once I finish with the CG stuff. 

Your best to check out the Detailing World forums to get an idea of what is available, product reviews, etc.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Many thanks for the advice folks  

Kadir - good man - I ordered some of that, loads of good reviews and exactly what I'm looking for as it's just the 1 stage that does everything  

Cheers!


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

git-r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been using meguires 3 stage polish for a while but am getting really hacked off with the time and effort it takes only to be ruined after it's been washed for the first time!
> 
> ...


As suggested above, detailing world will give loads of recommendations but it's a bit of a minefield.

If you're after just ONE product that you can put on after washing that is cheap, easy to use and gives good all round results with not a lot of effort (removing/hiding swirls, shine and beading) then my recommendations would be;

Autoglym - Super resin polish 
or
McGuire's - Cleaner Wax (liquid) 

Both are very good all rounders, cheap and easy to use. They will only last about a month, or a few washes, but only takes about an hour to re-do after a wash. 
I like both, but use the McGuire's more often as it doesn't give off much dust when you remove it and won't leave white polish marks on any black plastic you accidentally go over.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Alex C said:


> If your car is recently corrected or only has light swirls, there is still a lot to be said for autoglym super resin, particular the new formula introduced a few years ago.
> 
> Did my other halfs '93 MR2 at the weekend, was a joy to use it again after some of the 'advanced' stuff I've got. Gets off a lot of the tar spot pick up noticeable on white cars, and fills imperfections. Seal it with a good wax ordeal and it lasts well imo.


I'm also a fan of the autoglym stuff, easy to put on and take off. The only thing I don't like about it is the white residue it leaves. Looks great, quick and easy


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

This is quite a good video on 1 stage polishing with a DA.

https://youtu.be/zm62usnRycU


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

I would certainly recommend the Placki ziemniaczane


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sam McGoo said:


> As suggested above, detailing world will give loads of recommendations but it's a bit of a minefield.
> 
> If you're after just ONE product that you can put on after washing that is cheap, easy to use and gives good all round results with not a lot of effort (removing/hiding swirls, shine and beading) then my recommendations would be;
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! 

Yeah I'm a big fan of the autoglym super rain polish but as you say the white residue is annoying so will try the meguires cleaner wax next!

Got lots of polishing to do!!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Meguiar's NXT. I washed, clay bared, washed it again and then used NTX and it came up a treat. I was most impressed.

It's £20 a bottle but very good.

I'v e used Autoglym Super Resin Polish for years but I think there are better out there now.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

git-r said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> Yeah I'm a big fan of the autoglym super rain polish but as you say the white residue is annoying so will try the meguires cleaner wax next!
> 
> Got lots of polishing to do!!


do you not wash your car off after using srp hence taking the white crap off prior to waxing ? 

i think its hard to get a good shine from the paintwork :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Washed mine today for the first time since it arrived from JP.


----------



## Shaks_247 (Feb 6, 2016)

Wasn't a full detail. Just a pre-wash with some Autofinese snow foam mixed with some chemical guys citrus wash. Then a main wash with some Chemical guys glossworks.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Shaks_247 said:


> Washed mine today for the first time since it arrived from JP.
> View attachment 165457


Beautiful :bowdown1:


My new polish has arrived, will test and report back - thanks Kadir!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

No worries buddy. Its a great product and very easy to work with. Remember; a little product goes a long way when it comes to car cleaning. All the best. :wavey:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Had a go with the new polish :bowdown1::bowdown1:











Great stuff this Z-AIO from Zaino -thanks again Kadir for the recommendation 

Easy to put on and take off, no white residue, beautiful finish 

Will see how long it lasts..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks beautiful mate. 

I'd be tempted to purchase some Z8 Grand Finale! A product you can use after the Z-AIO.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Looks beautiful mate.
> 
> I'd be tempted to purchase some Z8 Grand Finale! A product you can use after the Z-AIO.


Oh you're a bad man... ! :chuckle:

Will take a look...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Should have some of this by next week lol!

By which time, the car will probably be dirty so I will have to clean, then polish, then apply the grand finale  

Or maybe I can resist driving it? 

2 stage better than 3!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Soft99 Fusso is my recommendation. A great Japanese wax with great durability and very easy to apply and cheap as well.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

How's the ZAIO holding up OP?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm afraid to say I haven't really used it since I posted the pics so can't say!

Will report back once I've cleaned it again.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mother's Ceramic Polish!


----------

